# Power lines touching truck, somewhat.



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure if this is the correct section for this type of question and i apologize in advance for the ramble. 

The lines that run from the pole to my house have some branches hanging on them. There are some branches that are touching those and also touching my truck. The line is still intact. I have stayed away and reported it. My buddy came to pick my wife and I up and when we were leaving he touched my truck, but it was covered in ice. He wasn't shocked at all. 

I think that the power is cut out somewhere before my home. Is there anyway to know? If there was an electric current running through the truck would my friend have gotten shocked? Is there anyway to check if there is a current running through the truck, maybe with a voltage reader? 

If I need to leave it alone, I will. But I would like to have transportation since I will be staying with a buddy or my parents until my power is restored. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Leave it alone! I am sorry it probably isn't the answer your looking for, however the is it or isn't game just ISN'T worth it. I have been out all morning dealing with power lines laying in yards, on fences, and cars the beat bet is always assume they are live and let DTE handle them. I know you said you reported it, however if you have not contact your local fire department they can report it as well and normally gets higher on the list that way. B 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

B Smithiers said:


> Leave it alone! I am sorry it probably isn't the answer your looking for, however the is it or isn't game just ISN'T worth it. I have been out all morning dealing with power lines laying in yards, on fences, and cars the beat bet is always assume they are live and let DTE handle them. I know you said you reported it, however if you have not contact your local fire department they can report it as well and normally gets higher on the list that way. B
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He said the lines are hanging and it's just branches touching the truck? Do you have power in the house? Your power lines should be covered with an insulated sheath over the wire? The bare wire would be used just for tension from the pole to the house. Unless the insulation is worn off the wire it would be fine would it not?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Don't touch anything call the utility company.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

trout said:


> Don't touch anything call the utility company.


Yeah that! If the line was dead you never know when it might come back on.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

benster said:


> He said the lines are hanging and it's just branches touching the truck? Do you have power in the house? Your power lines should be covered with an insulated sheath over the wire? The bare wire would be used just for tension from the pole to the house. Unless the insulation is worn off the wire it would be fine would it not?


The bare one is not always used for just tension, just an fyi. When the wires get stretched, worn, or the coating peeled and it's touching the bare wire, what do you think happens?

If you don't know about electricity and what the wires truly do please don't misinformed people. It can be life or death.

Wait until the power company can fix it, it isn't worth it. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A good illustration as to why you never want to get too close to a downed power line. Leave it be.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. The line is still connected at the pole and the house. and yes there are branches touching the line and other branches that eventually touch the truck. I am without power as is everyone else on my road. 

Im fairly certain that the line is not hot, I almost hoped in the truck, went back forth about three times, but couldn't bring myself to do it. I will just wait it out, stay at my parents, and have them drive me around haha. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Whether your sure its not a live line or not. STAY AWAY! You hear the PSA's all the time, if you see a wire down stay far away whether you think its a power line or not. I'm a fire fighter a couple years ago we got dispatched to a school during after a pretty severe storm, where the janitor called 911 to report a line down blocking the drive to the school. He told the dispatcher he was pretty sure it was fiber optic cable line. Because we were so busy with all of our trucks and personnel protecting other live arching wires throughout the township, we requested for a neighboring department come to that location to take care of it. Within the 10 minutes it took them to get there they arrived to find a man lying motionless in the ground next to the wire. Come to find out the janitor was in a hurry to leave and decided to move what he thought was a cable line himself. It was a primary line that was still attached from pole to pole where one if the poles fell over enough to lay the wire on the ground. He DOA. Just goes to show you, just because you don't think its an electric line doesn't mean it isn't. Sorry for such a long post. Just a safety reminder!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

No need to be sorry. I appreciate the advise. I hoping that when I go by today consumers has at least moved the branches. 

Wishful thinking huh 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

The bare line is the neutral. It has a steel wire going through it for tension. Although power maybe off, it's not impossible for that line to carry voltage from someone's generator. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I went over after work with a co worker. We looked and nobody had power. I was going to shoot the few touching branches with a shotgun, stupid? Probably, but im young so you fill in the blank. 

My co worker, who used to be an electrician, looked and hit some branches with a 2x4 and decided it was safe. I wasn't sold so I told him to open it up and start it. He did and everything worked out. Still pretty nerve wrecking even though I was fairly certain the line was not hot. 
Thank you for all your input guys. it was appreciated 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

buckslayer54 said:


> Well I went over after work with a co worker. We looked and nobody had power. I was going to shoot the few touching branches with a shotgun, stupid? Probably, but im young so you fill in the blank.
> 
> My co worker, who used to be an electrician, looked and hit some branches with a 2x4 and decided it was safe. I wasn't sold so I told him to open it up and start it. He did and everything worked out. Still pretty nerve wrecking even though I was fairly certain the line was not hot.
> Thank you for all your input guys. it was appreciated
> ...


:banghead3:banghead3:banghead3


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

buckslayer54 said:


> Well I went over after work with a co worker. We looked and nobody had power. I was going to shoot the few touching branches with a shotgun, stupid? Probably, but im young so you fill in the blank.
> 
> My co worker, who used to be an electrician, looked and hit some branches with a 2x4 and decided it was safe. I wasn't sold so I told him to open it up and start it. He did and everything worked out. Still pretty nerve wrecking even though I was fairly certain the line was not hot.
> Thank you for all your input guys. it was appreciated
> ...



Then why did you even bother asking?
A firefighter told you to leave it alone , and a CO showed you a picture of what could have happened , and you messed with it anyway?
I guess it's true , you just can't fix stupid !


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a lineman guess I should have weighed in didn't think someone would be that silly stay the f#c$ away from down powerlines 
Rant over!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

J D said:


> I'm a lineman guess I should have weighed in didn't think someone would be that silly stay the f#c$ away from down powerlines
> Rant over!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Actually, he never had a down power line. The only problem was a tree branch that touched the power line and his truck. Also, he had no power.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I knew I would catch some crap for it. The line was never down. I never touched it. Never said that he should touch it. He looked some things over and decided to open the truck up, didn't even tell me he was going to open it, he just did it. 

He may have determined that since it was a pole to house line with only wood being in contact with the truck that he wouldn't die. Im not sure guys. Again thank you for the advise and concerns. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

When I told him to touch it, it was more in a joking manner. One of those "you touch it because in sure as Hell not touching it". Didn't really think he would. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

As J_D stated don't bet your life on it stay away. I lost a good friend years ago who was a lineman who died on the job in a tragic accident removing lines that were "dead". Just goes to show you how anything at anytime can go south. Don't take chances, your family is counting on you being there for them. Don't take it personal just take his good advice.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

buckslayer54 said:


> I knew I would catch some crap for it. The line was never down. I never touched it. Never said that he should touch it. He looked some things over and decided to open the truck up, didn't even tell me he was going to open it, he just did it.
> 
> He may have determined that since it was a pole to house line with only wood being in contact with the truck that he wouldn't die. Im not sure guys. Again thank you for the advise and concerns.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Moisture in the wood conducts electricity also....DONT MATE PLEASE


----------

